# Crux chainstay protection



## mattias_s (Aug 13, 2014)

To all Crux owners, what kind of chainstay protection do you have?

I got the dreaded chainsuck the other day and my carbon crux only has clear plastic as protection. No big deal this time though, some small minor scratches. But, some alloy plate protection would be nice. The problem is that I can't find any. Specialized USA seems to have them but are not allowed to send International. My local Specialized concept store claims there are no alloy plates for the Crux. Catch 22...

Any tips for protecting this area?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

mattias_s said:


> To all Crux owners, what kind of chainstay protection do you have?
> 
> I got the dreaded chainsuck the other day and my carbon crux only has clear plastic as protection. No big deal this time though, some small minor scratches. But, some alloy plate protection would be nice. The problem is that I can't find any. Specialized USA seems to have them but are not allowed to send International. My local Specialized concept store claims there are no alloy plates for the Crux. Catch 22...
> 
> Any tips for protecting this area?


You can cover your chainstay with many things to buffer your chain from marring the chainstay.
I personally use a 3M Scotchguard clear vinyl adhesive film. For a cross bike, you could even use 2 plies for added protection. Or on the cheap with less aesthetic appeal, cut 1/2 inner tube and wrap with electrical tape around the chain stay.

Also, consider running a chain keeper such that your chain doesn't fall on the BB from the inside chainring. Combined will keep your bike scratch free.


----------



## mattias_s (Aug 13, 2014)

Chain keeper is ordered!

The chain cuts through vinyl pretty easy, that's why I was looking for something like this https://cdn.mos.bikeradar.com/image...o-cross/1286984157937-cuvt2ofjxb26-700-80.jpg




roadworthy said:


> You can cover your chainstay with many things to buffer your chain from marring the chainstay.
> I personally use a 3M Scotchguard clear vinyl adhesive film. For a cross bike, you could even use 2 plies for added protection. Or on the cheap with less aesthetic appeal, cut 1/2 inner tube and wrap with electrical tape around the chain stay.
> 
> Also, consider running a chain keeper such that your chain doesn't fall on the BB from the inside chainring. Combined will keep your bike scratch free.


----------

